# Go the Power hits 6K



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations Alex. Great job. ray: :luxhello: :beerchug:


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

:beerchug: well done go the power, keep up the good work :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Alex*:4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow - yet another android. :grin:

Well done Alex!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratualtions. keep up the good work.

PS. Shame you cant make your own topic to commend yourself this time lol :laugh:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratualtions


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats, now its you rturn for 5k doby


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone :smile:



Glaswegian said:


> Wow - yet another android. :grin:
> 
> Well done Alex!!





carsey said:


> Congratualtions. keep up the good work.
> 
> PS. Shame you cant make your own topic to commend yourself this time lol :laugh:


Who says I am an android :grin:. I think I have slowed down alot :laugh:.

It toke me 1 month and 10 days to get 1,000 posts, before i was doing it in about 9 days . It might have been because I have stayed out offline as much as possible :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Good Job Alex.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*GTP Reaches 6000*

:4-clap::4-clap:Well Done Alex, keep up the good work :4-clap::4-clap:​


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Congratulations and Well Done Alex!!* :4-clap: ray: :4-clap: ray:

All you have to do now is _"Stay Out of Offline!"_, and concentrate on your HJT career. :laugh:

Best Wishes,


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ALEX.

OVERTAKEN ME BY THE MILE. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Alex!!!​


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you all for you congrats :4-cheers:

(The hard part is trying to keep up with eneles :laugh


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Me? Try competing with JohnthePilot - that's hard. :laugh:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

That is a good point he gets about 1,000 posts every week :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Go The Power said:


> That is a good point he gets about 1,000 posts every week :grin:


Don't exagerate. Every *two* weeks. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Didn't know there was a "competition" going on here...? :smile:



Go The Power said:


> Thank you all for you congrats :4-cheers:
> 
> (The hard part is trying to keep up with eneles :laugh


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> Don't exagerate. Every *two* weeks. :laugh:


:grin:. I guess it is about 2 weeks :laugh:



RichardIII said:


> Didn't know there was a "competition" going on here...? :smile:


There isnt :winkgrin:. I was just saying how fast he posts :laugh:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Alex :smile:


----------

